
React Hook recipes every day - aston
https://usehooks.com/
======
matthewmacleod
I admit I’m still totally unconvinced of the value of hooks. This code looks
more complex and abstract than the simple class model. Still, it’s good to see
some resources!

~~~
djkz
I can't wait to start using hooks. I think the main power of them will be code
reusability, like pulling a bunch of hooks into your html and having out of
the box drag and drop, animations, etc, all while keeping the code clean and
readable.

------
timwis
This is really helpful to convey all the use cases!

~~~
wild_preference
Agreed. I couldn't have chosen better examples, either.

------
drinchev
Is there any benefit of using hooks with stateless components versus just
having a class component?

Can't reusability come via abstract components, instead of hooks?

~~~
makeee
I think this article does a pretty nice job breaking down the benefits:
[https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/making-sense-of-react-
hooks-...](https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/making-sense-of-react-hooks-
fdbde8803889)

I was pretty skeptical at first, and perfectly happy with the render props
pattern, but after using hooks for a few weeks I'm liking it much better.

